# Sido, Alpa Gun, Hengzt, Godsilla und MOK haben nichts für Bushido übrig



## FlerIstBoss (27 Dez. 2008)

Weihnachten, eigentlich das Fest der Liebe. Nicht aber im Disskrieg im Deutschen Rap. Sido und Alpa Gun schicken "Weihnachtsgrüße" an Bushido durch ihren Song "Frohe Weihnachten", Hengzt bringt seinen 2007 veröffentlichten Freetrack wieder in seinem Myspace Player, Godsilla haut den Track "Guten Rutsch" raus und MOK fickt Bushidos Kopf mit dem Song "Gemein wie 10"(Bushido brachte diesen Song damals raus und MOK macht auf den selben Beat einen Diss gegen Bu). Zu hören bekommt ihr die Tracks auf www.flerberlin.de

Den Song von Sido und Alpa find ich krass, Hengzt seinen fand ich damals schon geil, Sillas Diss is auch burner, aber MOK find ich kacke...

Jetzt scheint der Beef zwischen Sido und Bushido wieder Aktiv zu werden...Der Stein wurde ins Rollen gebracht als Bushido den Track "Kennst du die Stars" mit Oliver Pocher auf sein Album "Heavy Metal Payback" veröffentlichte. In dem Song schrieb Bushido eine Line für Pocher indem er die Popstars Just 4 Girls Jury disst(in der Sido vertreten war). Siggi reagierte mit "Du bist scheisse"(Aggro Anti Ansage Nummer 8) wo Sido auch Kay One disst(zu Recht, scheiss Kay One => Gay One). Gay One ist sofort mit Bu ins Studio gefahren um den Track "S.I.D.O." aufzunehmen. Kay One macht auf nen harten und schreit nach Aufmerksamkeit, die er dann auch bekommt. Sido bringt wie schon gesagt den Diss "Frohe Weihnachten" mit Alpa raus, der sich gegen Bushido und Kay One richtet. Bushido war so verärgert das er sämtliche Clips die auf Youtube mit diesem Song liefen, entfernen lies. Aggro reagierte und ließ Youtube alle "S.I.D.O." Clips sperren. Das wars mit Frieden, Sido und Bushido starten den Krieg erneut. Wie Bushido nun auf den aktuellen Diss reagiert werden wir noch sehen...

Nicht das ihr jetzt denkt ich hätte was gegen Bushido...Bu is korrekt, aber Kay One ist extrem mies!


----------

